# Bullet and his best friend, Sparky the kitten



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Some pics of Bullet and Sparky, our new kitten. They get along so well, surprisingly. Here's some cute pics of them...

This one's my favorite--









Attacking Bullet's tail









Cuddling on the giant beanbag chair









Sparky always follows him into his kennel to snuggle









Sitting on his perch









Peek-a-boo!









Sparky attacking Bullet's face









Thanks for looking! Probably more to come soon!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh my gawd, that was fricking cute!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree, you don't get any cuter than that!! Two peas in a pod, at least for now I like peek a boo pic, Bullet's expression is hilarious


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Adorable friendship! I have a 1 year old cat that grew up with my dogs and my dogs grew up with cats. They LOVE each other. I just got a new kitten yesterday and I hope she will grow to love my dogs as well. I love the peek-a-boo picture. Sparky looks like he lives up to his name. lol

Thanks for sharing these wonderful pictures.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

O....M.....G!!!!
Hands down the cutest, most adorable pics I have seen all day. 
This picture deserves a frame









Please take some more pics of both those babies soon!!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> O....M.....G!!!!
> Hands down the cutest, most adorable pics I have seen all day.
> This picture deserves a frame
> 
> ...


I'm definitely planning on framing that one, believe it or not, I took that with my iphone! I take pics of them all the time, they're always snuggling and playing.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! I'm going to have to agree with everyone else. That first picture needs a frame around it for sure. That is adorable. I don't normally do cats, since I'm allergic and I think there gross.. but these pictures are priceless!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> Wow! I'm going to have to agree with everyone else. That first picture needs a frame around it for sure. That is adorable. I don't normally do cats, since I'm allergic and I think there gross.. but these pictures are priceless!


Thanks! Yeah, I'm not really a fan of the whole litterbox thing, it is kinda gross, but I use lots of natural deodorizers and keep it really clean. Eventually he's gonna be using the bathroom outside though. lol :roll:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

such cute pics, my cats like our dogs too its adorable when they get to playing. thanks for sharing


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow.. i wish it was like that in my house lol only when theyre dead tired though. i have gotten up in the middle of the night to find 2 dogs and a cat on my bed.. like someone said earlier "for now" ahah. thos eare somec ute pics though!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

duckyp0o77 said:


> wow.. i wish it was like that in my house lol only when theyre dead tired though. i have gotten up in the middle of the night to find 2 dogs and a cat on my bed.. like someone said earlier "for now" ahah. thos eare somec ute pics though!


Actually, all of the pictures they are cuddling in are after they've been chasing each other around the house for countless hours. They're the cutest pair... Sparky thinks Bullet is his mama, and all Bullet wants to do is play. :roll:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You are so lucky! This is Bruno and Mango...Yup...They love each other so much,each one wants to see who can kill whom first.(nah they get along,but Mango wont tolerate Bruno's sh** at times)


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol thats 2 cute..they are good buddies seem like they hang around each other alot....


----------

